

How should somebody get started coding - craigedmunds
http://www.ctoaas.co/blog/2013/10/21/how-should-i-get-started-coding/

======
onion2k
Coding is undoubtedly a useful skill and an interesting way to spend time, but
I can't help wonder if the proliferation of "learn to code" initiatives is
going to make development as a career the "burger flipper" job of the service
economy in years to come.

If you want your kids to have a rewarding career, encourage them to believe in
themselves and follow the paths they love rather than "Learn coding and web
development and HTML and CSS because Mark Zuckerberg did and look at him!"

(Not that this article is suggesting that, I'm just musing.)

~~~
craigedmunds
I don't think it can - whilst people can learn the skills I think there's a
massive jump between those skills and professional development.

You could probably get a job as a taxi driver, but it's unlikely you'll get a
gig driving a formula one car, same for other sports, cooking, etc.

It should follow the typical pyramid structure; the wider the base the taller
the point.

